# News on Ebola



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

Source: All on board ship coming from Africa will be hospitalize - WLOX.com - The News for South Mississippi

Interesting development on possible Ebola on ship docked in New Orleans.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

I doubt they have Ebola. IF they DO, then, things are worse than I thought.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Per the traditional*aphorism, "absence of evidence is not evidence of absence", positive evidence of this kind is distinct from a lack of evidence or ignorance[1]*of that which should have been found already, had it existed.[2]*In this regard*Irving Copiwrites:

In some circumstances it can be safely assumed that if a certain event had occurred, evidence of it could be discovered by qualified investigators. In such circumstances it is perfectly reasonable to take the absence of proof of its occurrence as positive proof of its non-occurrence.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

alterego said:


> Per the traditional*aphorism, "absence of evidence is not evidence of absence", positive evidence of this kind is distinct from a lack of evidence or ignorance[1]*of that which should have been found already, had it existed.[2]*In this regard*Irving Copiwrites:
> 
> In some circumstances it can be safely assumed that if a certain event had occurred, evidence of it could be discovered by qualified investigators. In such circumstances it is perfectly reasonable to take the absence of proof of its occurrence as positive proof of its non-occurrence.


With a response like this have you ever considered a career in politics?


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

If they DO have Ebola, they must have stopped in Monrovia Liberia where the ship was registered....or, the DRC (Congo) hasn't been honest about how bad their outbreak is. Congo's Ebola outbreak is a different strain and located deep in the country. It should not be in a coastal region. If they did not stop in Monrovia, the Congo needs to be re-evaluated in terms of how many people have it there. If it is Ebola, this concerns me. Also, recommendations just came out that health care workers are not adequately protected with current masks (n95s) and that they need to increase the level of protection of those working with Ebola to wearing hoods with powered air filtration units. This too, is a concerning development. How ironic, if it got here on a ship---the old fashioned way.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

No worries, we'll just send more troops!


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

It was malaria. Good to see the CDC react, tho. All of the reports of Ebola outside of Africa have ended up being something else up to now. Knock on wood.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for the update IQ!


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Ice Queen said:


> If they DO have Ebola, they must have stopped in Monrovia Liberia where the ship was registered....or, the DRC (Congo) hasn't been honest about how bad their outbreak is. Congo's Ebola outbreak is a different strain and located deep in the country. It should not be in a coastal region. If they did not stop in Monrovia, the Congo needs to be re-evaluated in terms of how many people have it there. If it is Ebola, this concerns me. Also, recommendations just came out that health care workers are not adequately protected with current masks (n95s) and that they need to increase the level of protection of those working with Ebola to wearing hoods with powered air filtration units. This too, is a concerning development. How ironic, if it got here on a ship---the old fashioned way.


My database shows 62,000+ vessels registered in Liberia. Not all ships registered have ever seen Liberia. Liberia and Panama have some of most inexpensive and lax requirements for marine vessels, sooo they take advantage of that. Nowadays, just because a vessel shows a Liberian flag does not mean there is a Liberian anywhere near the ship.
-----
The following is not an advertisement (seriously). 
However, I am on a research team and all we do is study shipping all day long. It is not a website for the average bubba curious about containers. It is a trade website that the top 200 global shipping carriers use to make decisions.
BlueWater Reporting - Home | BlueWater Reporting


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Bomb them


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

News this morning from Sierra Leone... after the lock-down then found 92 bodies, 52 new cases in 3 days.

Ebola Lockdown: 92 Bodies Found In Sierra Leone

Hmph - Looky here Jacksonville, FL will receive ships from Monrovia, Liberia every two weeks.

No reason to be alarmed - This service has been in out database for a long time. - What make this special is that Liberia is city our troops just landed at.

This is not proprietary info.


----------

